# Cyp p. pubescens



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 20, 2007)

Here is my pubescens, photo taken earlier in the week. Its the only cyp I have blooming in Queens this year...although parviflorum and kentuckiense came up very well. I've had this plant for nearly 20 years....it only started blooming about 2 years ago...its under my lilacs, and I gradually pruned them to allow more light. Its growing with Epimediums, Trilliums luteum and erectum, Sanguinaria Multiplex, yellow rout lilies, and ferns...Enjoy! Eric


----------



## Marco (May 20, 2007)

nice Cyp. Eric. Thanks for the photo


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2007)

Good one eric.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 21, 2007)

Nice one! How tall is it?


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2007)

Very nice Eric.

Pretty soon I'm going to have to take the Cyp plunge.


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 21, 2007)

Rick said:


> Very nice Eric.
> 
> Pretty soon I'm going to have to take the Cyp plunge.



Nice plant, Eric! 

Everyone should take the plunge!

Ron Burch


----------



## SlipperFan (May 21, 2007)

fundulopanchax said:


> Nice plant, Eric!
> 
> Everyone should take the plunge!
> 
> Ron Burch


I agree.

It's not as painful as I feared.


----------



## Tom_in_PA (May 21, 2007)

very nice Eric :clap:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Its about 12-14" high...hard to tell, as it bends over when the bud gets larger....there is a 2nd one near it that has never bloomed...only about a foot away, but it gets fractionally less light, and has a painted fern growing over its roots....Definitely, the cyp plunge is worth taking....pubescens is easy, as are some of the hybrids....Take care, Eric


----------

